# MEOW...Hello from missouri



## Banana2363 (Feb 22, 2008)

Hi everyone! My name is Anna. I married my high school sweet heart in January of 2004. He is active duty air force and we are stationed in missouri. We have 3 WONDERFUL furbabies who are the light of our lives. Their names are Charlotte, Charlie and Sadie. They are seriously my world. We are not able to have biological children so our babies are it for us and I could not be more happy. I am glad to meet everyone. I can't wait to get to know all of you!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome, Anna!

I was an Air Force brat - my Dad was in the Air Force (so was one of my brothers and one of my sisters).  

We're going to need pictures, please.


----------



## Banana2363 (Feb 22, 2008)

how is that. I got one over in the avatar. I love your siggy. your babies are cute!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome and Hello! My babies send pets & purrs to your babies! Looking forward to hearing more about them.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Your avatar is adorable. Doodlebug (Lisa) makes my signatures.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)




----------



## Banana2363 (Feb 22, 2008)

thanks ladies!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Anna! Sorry I'm late! Huff, puff.... I was hurrying, honestly! Welcome to you and your babies!


----------

